
How the F.B.I. Reviewed Thousands of Emails in One Week - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/08/us/politics/hillary-clinton-donald-trump-fbi-emails.html
======
grzm
Can this be discussed with respect to its technical aspects only? Leaving
politics aside? Actually not very much technical information in the article.

